# Irving, TX-LOLA=Beaut. Golden Girl & BOY



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Irving, TX-LOLA=Beaut. Golden Girl & Boy
URGENT ANIMALS IRVING TX SHELTER | Facebook

*Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
EMERGENCY ALERT FOR BEAUTIFUL GOLDEN RETRIEVER GIRL LOLA.*HELD IN IRVING TEXAS ANIMAL SHELTER..SHE WILL BE KILLED ON MAY 3RD..TUESDAY ..UNLESS SOMEONE SAVES HER LIFE NOW !!! HER ID IS 11669350 CONTACT 972-721-2256 & 972-721-2259...EMERGENCY TO SAVE HER LIFE !!! PLEASE SAVE HER LIFE !!! 5-2-11
URGENT ANIMALS IRVING TX SHELTER 
NAME: Lola **SCHED EU DATE 5/3**
*❚❚❚ CODE RED ❚❚❚ *ESCAPES; CLEARS FENCES AT SH...ELTER
ChipIn: 11669350-Lola*ANIMAL ID: 11669350
BREED: Golden Retriever-X
SEX: female

*http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...16259207.41386.170855702926055&type=1&theater
URGENT... PLEASE HELP THIS BEAUTIFUL BOY !! GOLDEN RESCUES PLEASE HELP!! ..HIS NAME IS ASLAN..HIS ID IS 12976419 ...HELD IN IRVING TEXAS ANIMAL SHELTER..CONTACTS ARE 972-721-2256 & 972-721-2259...PLEASE SAVE HIS LIFE..HE IS A BEAUTIFUL BOY WHO WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER !! 5-2-11
URGENT ANIMALS IRVING TX SHELTER 
NAME: Aslan*❚❚❚ CODE YELLOW ❚❚❚
ChipIn: 12976419-Aslan

ANIMAL... ID: 12976419
BREED: Golden Retriever
SEX: male
EST. AGE: 2 years
EST. WEIGHT: 70 lbs
HEALTH: appears healthy
TEMPERAMENT: friendly
ADDITIONAL INFO: stray 
AVAILABLE DATE: 4/29See More
By: Urgent Animals at the Irving Animal Shelter..


EST. AGE: 15 months
EST. WEIGHT: 45 lbs
HEALTH: appears healthy
TEMPERAMENT: friendly
ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrender
AVAILABLE DATE: 4/29See More
By: Urgent Animals at the Irving Animal Shelter..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden rescue (DFW Metro) is getting the male, the female is very much a mix so Golden groups won't take her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

So very glad that the male will go to rescue.

So sad for the female-are you sure none of the TX GR groups will take her?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lola*

Just saw on Facebook that LOLA was saved by a rescue, so both Aslan and she have been rescued.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Karen, thank you so much for that update! So happy they were both saved.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy news. I hope they both go on to have happy lives.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up the good news!!


----------

